# Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!



## Mazzel-92 (4. Mai 2009)

*Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mir bald einen neuen Rechner zulegen und hab da n paar Programme, die ich (für Geld) runtergeladen habe. Wie kann ich die auf die andere Festplatte bekommen?? Einfach den Ordnerinalt kopieren geht denk ich ma nicht! Wie wärs vllt mit ner .iso-Datei?? Hoffe, könnt mir helfen und thx im Voraus!!! 

Gruß 
Mazzel


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz das Problem.
Ob du die Programme per Download erworben oder auf Datenträger gekauft hast, ist doch völlig Schnuppe. Die downgeloadeten Programmpakete wirst du ja wohl irgendwo abgespeichert haben. Kopiere die einfach auf einen USB-Stick oder auf CD/DVD. Dann kannst du sie installieren, wo du willst.
Im Zweifelsfall auf dem alten Rechner deinstallieren und dann im neuen Rechner auf der neuen Platte/Partition frisch installieren. Dann hast du keine überflüssigen Programmreste mehr auf der alten Platte, wenn du sie in den neuen Rechner baust.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Das verstehe ich jetz wieder nich... wenn ichs deinstalliere isses doch weg.. oder???


----------



## NixBlick (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Welche Programme und kannst du möglicherweise die Installationsroutinen neu Herunterladen? Wäre eigentlich besser da nicht alle Programme es vertragen einfach kopiert zu werden.
Bei Steam beispielsweise lassen sich die Spiele einfach wieder runterladen oder ein Backup der Spiele anlegen per Steam.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*



NixBlick schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich besser da nicht alle Programme es vertragen einfach kopiert zu werden.


  Versteht ich das jez richtig, dass es gar keine andere Lösung gibt??? Wie wärs denn mit .iso-Dateien, wie ich schon vorgeschlagen hatte??? Ich hab einmal ein spiel von meinem kumpel bekommen, das ich mit daemon öffnen musste und das ging ohne CD...

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## Klutten (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Eine *.iso mit Daemon-Tools zu mounten klingt nicht nach legaler Beschaffung. *-> Falsches Forum!!!
*
- Was für Programme möchtest du denn auf eine Festplatte auslagern? 
- Bekommst du die Installationsdateien oder Zugangsdaten/Lizenzen nicht wieder?

Grundsätzlich lassen sich Programme nur schwer auf andere Datenträger auslagern und nach einer Neuinstallation wieder nutzen, da sich nahezu jedes Programm in der Windows-Registrierung einnistet.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Mazzel-92: ich kapier immer noch nicht, wo dein Problem liegt.
Wenn du die Installroutinen deiner online erworbenen Programme auf der Platte hast, macht es auch keinen Sinn, ein ISO-CD/DVD-Image daraus zu basteln. Dann kannst du sie auf der Platte lassen und beim Einbau in den neuen Rechner einfach neu starten und deine Programme neu installieren. Ein Backup auf eine CD würde aber auch nicht schaden.
Fertig installierte Programme einfach zu verschieben, geht zumindest bei komplexeren Programmen meist in die Hose, wie Andere hier schon schrieben. Bei kleineren Tools ist die Erfolgsquote schon höher.

Am besten nennst du mal ein Programm als Beispiel.


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

ob du einen Programmordner kopierst oder ne .iso draus machst ist wohl so ziemlich das selbe.

Wenn du die im Internet gekauft und runtergeladen hast, musst du ja die Installationsdatei haben. Damit kanste dann ja auch nachher auf dem neuen rechner die Programme neu installieren.


----------



## NixBlick (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Ich hab nicht gesagt das es nur so geht sondern das es weniger Probleme gibt. Einige Programme kann man ohne neu Installation benutzen, andere halt nicht.
Welche Programme und wo hast du sie erworben? Dann kann man dir auch evtl. besser weiter Helfen


----------



## derLordselbst (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Bei gekaufter Software per Download gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.Es läuft auch ohne Installation (Kann man testen, indem man es auf eine andere Festplatte (Partition) kopiert und dann versucht zu starten. Hier kannst du es oft einfach auf andere Rechner kopieren. Nicht in jedem Fall, da manchmal auch bei Installation bestimmte DLLs in die Systemordner kopiert wurden.

2. Es muss installiert werden. Dann brauchst Du die Installationsdateien. Wenn die nicht mehr irgendwo gesichert sind, wird es schwierig.
Bei Steam kannst Du sie mit deinem Account auf jeden Fall wieder neu herunterladen und am neuen Rechner installieren.
Andere Anbieter erlauben erneute Downloads, wenn man den Kauf belegen kann. Oder man kann Demo-Versionen herunterladen und mit den eigenen Lizenzen aktivieren.

3. Man muss manche Programme noch auf den alten Rechner deaktivieren, ist z. B. bei Acrobat Professional erforderlich. Ansonsten hat man viel Ärgeer mit dem Support, um es wieder freigeschaltet zu bekommen, selbst mit Original-Datenträgern.

Nur noch selten liegen Installationsdateien im .iso Format vor, wenn ursprünglich gedacht war, dass sie der Nutzer selbst auf DVD/CD brennt. Das ist bei Software-Downloads schon lange nicht mehr üblich. Hier kann man sie dann mit Daemon-Tools mounten.


----------



## Mosed (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Zu 1. Andere Partition bringt nicht so viel. Denn wenn das Programm Dateien im Win/System ordner benötigt, sind die ja weiterhin dort vorhanden.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Titel: Programme auf andere Festplatte übertragen... Wtf??? Help me pls!!!*

Hey danke erstma für den Haufen Antworten

das Programm war TuneUp Utilities 2008, aber ich hab mir jez ne PC Welt gekauft, wo's auf CD ist... oder DVD?? Egal... Thx... Kann geclosed werden...

Gruß
Mazzel


----------

